
Here Is What You Need To Know Before Learning Code. Bookmark This Guide - yassinerajallah
https://devhypercharged.com/here-is-what-you-need-to-know-before-learning-how-to-code-bookmark-this-guide/
======
yassinerajallah
Hey! Author here, this article was inspired by my 3 years journey in coding. I
didn't know what to start with so ended up jumping from a stack to another.
The journey of finding the 'right' stack is not so obvious to begin with,
unless someone learns the lesson the hard way and shares it. So I did. Hope
you find it helpful

